# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Which Database to use

## Robert110

Hi,
I am looking at ways that I can deliver reports once a month. Currently these reports are being sent out via e-mail, however, this solution is not working very well.

It was been decided that it would work better if these reports, around 1000 reports in PDF and Xlsx. were uploaded to a database where individual users can have access to view them.

I need to limit access to users to ensure that they can only see certain reports, therefore some type of limited rights or permissions would need to be set up for each user, and there would also need to be some sort of auditing tool, to see who is viewing these reports and when they are being viewed.

If you have any suggestions it would be very much appreciated, as I have little knowledge of what is available to me for this.
Thanks in advance
Rob

----------


## rmiao

Did you check MS reporting service?

----------


## Robert110

Hi rmiao 

Thanks for your reply.

I am very new to this and I am not sure what is best to use, I have read a little about MS reporting, but I would not be sure how I would get started.

Do you have a suggestions, or any good places for resources to get further information

Rob

----------


## rmiao

Look at this one? http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../ms159106.aspx

----------


## kred

Definitely I would check SQL Server Reporting Services from Microsoft, as the most popular solution. Apart of SSRS, there are also some alternatives as Crystal Reports, for example.

----------


## hwrit

> Hi,
> 
> I need to limit access to users to ensure that they can only see certain reports, therefore some type of limited rights or permissions would need to be set up for each user, and there would also need to be some sort of auditing tool, to see who is viewing these reports and when they are being viewed.
> 
> Rob


I thought this tool from Datapine might be helpful to you. It delivers scheduled reports and gives select people limited access to your dashboard. It isn't free but I think it might work if you don't have top knowledge of DBs and SQL. 

www.datapine.com

Good luck, H.

----------

